# A shot from one of Merlin's recent wins.



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice picture!! My daughter got a flat ribbon for her BOV win. She was upset, she wanted a *good rosette*!!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations Merlin! Is that you JohnnyBandit?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Labmom4 said:


> Congratulations Merlin! Is that you JohnnyBandit?



Yes that is me....... I am way over heated and look like I am about to whack the dog.... I did want to whack the photographers assistant.



kacaju said:


> Nice picture!! My daughter got a flat ribbon for her BOV win. She was upset, she wanted a *good rosette*!!


Usually Flat ribbons is what you get. The thing is, I don't care.... Lots of folks do...
Out of all Merlin's B O B wins, I think he has gotten rosettes three times.


----------

